# Citizens homage to Patek Calatrava?



## Rc crown (Nov 14, 2018)

I do love me some Citizen!

Not sure how I feel about the eco drive text right under citizen, but still a nice looking watch...For about 100 US Dollars.

It also comes in brown leather and gold trim and indices and hands https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Stainless-Steel-BM7190-05A/dp/B00843L74S?th=1

Also, comes with 30m/100ft Water Resistant just like the Calatrava  Hahahaha...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

it doesnt look a lot like the Patek to me


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Really weird how subtle the styling has to be on a simple watch like that. I look at the Citizen and think "dull.." the Patek and think "nice, but how much?! :jawdrop1: " then look at the Visodate which has a very similar look again and think "ooh, I'm having one of those soon!" and it's tough working out exactly why. (I suspect the Patek has a lot more charisma in person than in pictures mind. Well, I'd really hope so anyway!)


----------



## Rc crown (Nov 14, 2018)

Nigelp said:


> it doesnt look a lot like the Patek to me


 I think one of your contacts fell out Nigel :tongue:



Perlative Cernometer said:


> Visodate﻿﻿﻿ which has a very similar look


 Yes! That one is also similar in style...my complaint with it is a red Sunday...but that's being picky...I actually like the styles of them all, maybe underwhelming but suits my style :biggrin:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> Really weird how subtle the styling has to be on a simple watch like that. I look at the Citizen and think "dull.." the Patek and think "nice, but how much?! :jawdrop1: " then look at the Visodate which has a very similar look again and think "ooh, I'm having one of those soon!" and it's tough working out exactly why. (I suspect the Patek has a lot more charisma in person than in pictures mind. Well, I'd really hope so anyway!)


 That's easy. It's the brand name on the dial, that's why... artytime: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Rc crown (Nov 14, 2018)

You know, they all have dolphins hands, which are also on seiko, especially the GS. I wonder who came out with them first?



RTM Boy said:


> That's easy. It's the brand name on the dial, that's why... artytime: :laughing2dw:


 Agree :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Rc crown said:


> I think one of your contacts fell out Nigel :tongue:
> 
> Yes! That one is also similar in style...my complaint with it is a red Sunday...but that's being picky...I actually like the styles of them all, maybe underwhelming but suits my style :biggrin:


 maybe maybe :biggrin:


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

RTM Boy said:


> That's easy. It's the brand name on the dial, that's why... artytime: :laughing2dw:


 You'd think, but Citizens outnumber the Tissot on my shelves by 4 to 1, and I never really warmed to that one either, so no particular bias. (I don't own, and will most likely never come close to owning a Patek sadly)

...doesn't help that I buy a lot of watches through ebay, and thus assume that anything that says "Tissot" is probably a fake.

edit - 5 to 1, I'm wearing one -duh!


----------



## Rc crown (Nov 14, 2018)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> Citizens﻿ outnu﻿m﻿b﻿er the﻿ Ti﻿sso﻿t﻿﻿


 I am completely bias, as my citizens outnumber my pateks :laughing2dw:

Can't lie though, would take that patek in a heartbeat :teethsmile:


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Rc crown said:


> Yes! That one is also similar in style...my complaint with it is a red Sunday..


 Suddenly I really want a Vostok perpetual calendar with a red October - does such a thing exist and if not why not?


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I think the problem here is that more or less any watch made by any maker will have a doppelganger in the watch world either deliberately or purely as a result of: there is only so much you can do with a watch face before it looks like someone else's watch face.

They are similar in some respects and dissimilar in others. I doubt Citizen set out to copy the Patek but I bet it's not the last similar watch to be produced even ignoring what comes out of China. I personally doubt its an homage of anything.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

niveketak said:


> I think the problem here is that more or less any watch made by any maker will have a doppelganger in the watch world either deliberately or purely as a result of: there is only so much you can do with a watch face before it looks like someone else's watch face.
> 
> They are similar in some respects and dissimilar in others. I doubt Citizen set out to copy the Patek but I bet it's not the last similar watch to be produced even ignoring what comes out of China. I personally doubt its an homage of anything.


 Absolutely, at the end of the day they are all a plain white round face 3 hander with 12 hour markers and that's it. Basically they are all.....a watch.


----------



## Rc crown (Nov 14, 2018)

niveketak said:


> doppelganger


 Good word for it!



niveketak said:


> there﻿ ﻿is only so much you can do with a watch face be﻿fore it looks like someone else's watch face.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


 Agree!

It's a great time for us watch lovers :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

:biggrin: i leave you guys to it


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Some very nice watches, spoiled for me by some 'orrible little date windows.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Nigelp said:


> :biggrin: i leave you guys to it


 Pure pornography :swoon: :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Call me a Neanderthal but I don't like either!


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Call me a Neanderthal but I don't like either!


 Neanderthal!


----------



## Rc crown (Nov 14, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Call me a Neanderthal but I don't like either!


 Lol Ya, your probably in the norm. Most people prefer sporty-er watches. I'm a rebel :teethsmile: :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> I﻿﻿ look﻿ at the Citizen and think "dull.﻿﻿﻿."﻿ ﻿


 I don't know ? Lose the eco-drive off the dial, and you've got a half decent stab at a retro watch (i think).


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

The thing is most modern "luxury" watches subtly and carefully ape gentle aesthetics of other makes of other watches all the time. And those that try to stick endlessly to their own subtle traits can end up with dull watches ( albeit ones that sell very well if the name is right ).

Its one of the reasons I am often drawn to Breitling. A handsome chunk of their offerings are always stylistically individual to a greater degree in my opinion than many others.

Thats also one of the reason many dislike the brand.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Neither look much different to the omega Deville coaxial. I would save up and get the Patek worldtime in rose gold.......hmmmm now that is horological porn.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

chas g said:


> hmmmm﻿ now t﻿hat is horologica﻿l porn.﻿﻿


 Steady now. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Rc crown (Nov 14, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I don't know ? Lose the eco-drive off the dial, and you've got a half decent stab at a retro watch (i think).


 :yes: :thumbsup:



chas g said:


> Neither﻿ l﻿ook much different to the omega Deville coaxial. ﻿﻿


 :thumbsup: That's a good thing! Omega deville is one of the best!


----------

